# 2WW 14dpt bfp but still got brown discharge



## kennedy793 (Feb 24, 2013)

hi this is my first post so sorry if i dont do it like i should i am currently on day 14 pt with a 5 dt. took hpg this morning as was bfp, but have been having brown discharge for last 4 days with some red spots not alot though. just wondering if this is normal and ok or should i be worried. thanks in advance


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

hi Kennedy, you'll be surprised how many posts there are saying the same. I got my BFP today also and have been spotting / bleeding since yesterday. It's brown which I think is a good sign as its old blood. It could be a number of things, implantation / the embryo embedding further into womb / movement / cos period is normally due.. / having had ivf.. 

I've been on google constantly since I first noticed !  

Just keep an eye on it and if it gets heavier / or more red give your clinic a call

X


----------



## kennedy793 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks have been doing the same myself just wondering if its normal for it to last 4 days and if i need to be worried. its my first cycle and we have been trying for 2 1/2 years now. i got to wait til day 17 till i can phone my clinic with results and whats next but feeling positive after worrying like mad about discharge. congrats on you BFP


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

If you're worried I'd ring them before day 17. Just for peace of mind. 

It's a real roller coaster, happy one min, stressed the next ! I'm just holding out for my scan now in 3 weeks. Praying the bleeding stops 

X


----------

